# How do you guys handle sales????



## secuono (May 7, 2012)

I have potential buyers and I don't want people anywhere near my house. 
So how do I go about selling to people who want 'best conformation' or 'inspections' and such? 
I cannot catch them just willy nilly, stressful and don't really have an area to pen them up to easily 'show them off.'
They all look the same to me, flat even back, even built, active and all that.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 7, 2012)

We've never sold to anyone but the guy at auction, so I'm not sure my advice will be totally useful for you.

But what I would do, since you don't want anyone on your property, is take as many pictures as you can showing the potential buyers the front, top, back, profile, etc. But since you don't really have a place to catch the lambs, there's not really much you can do.


----------



## secuono (May 7, 2012)

I can catch and tie them if I need to, I just don't really have a holding pen where I could have them stay and the person come by to view them. They aren't weaned yet and are never away from the flock. 

Just realized there's more than one registry, so far found two. One is ridiculous and stupid in their feed and requirements. The other makes sense. I'm wondering what these people want from me about being registered if there are many places to do that. 

It's supposed to rain the next two days, but I'll start getting better pics and posting/emailing them w/my ads. Hopefully that cuts down on annoying people.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 7, 2012)

Yep, there's the NABSSAR and Mr. Mock's registry. Mr. Mock is the original registry, founded in 1991, whereas the NABSSAR was founded in 2001. My neighbor does all the registrations, so I'm not sure how either of the two work.

Are your ram and two ewes registered? If not then I know that the NABSSAR has open registration, but I'm not sure about Mr. Mock's registry. So you can register your ram and ewes or you can register your lambs through open registration...or you can do both.

If you don't mind me asking, what do you plan on selling them for? Meat? Pets? Breeders? Show?


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 7, 2012)

I think generally if they had good pictures & everything they would be happy to meet you halfway. That is usually what I do. The way gas prices are people are usually happy to knock some time off their drive to pick up their merchandise....  Unless I am pretty sure I have a good feeling about someone I don't like people coming out to my place either.  Sometimes even if I have a good feeling I will still meet halfway at a public place just because I feel guilty if someone has to make a long drive to pick up an animal.


----------



## Remuda1 (May 8, 2012)

I just sold eleven sheep via texted pictures only. This young man is about two hours away from me so didn't want to make just a "kick the tires" trip. I spoke with him on the phone numerous times and had quite a few text conversations with him as well. He was super happy with the sheep once he got here.

That being said.... If it were me, I'd have to see the sheep (in person) before I paid for them, for sure. Although I felt fine about this young man, my husband and a gentleman friend were both here when he came. I think it's one of the things you really have to think about when you decide to sell off of the farm. I believe that the more conversations you can have prior to them coming out, the better. 

If I ever get a hinky feeling, you can believe that they will never get my address .


----------



## secuono (May 8, 2012)

Yes, Mr Mock is the one they are currently registered and to the previous owner. They want $60 for last year and $70 for this year, which I refuse to get scammed and pay for. 
The NABSSAR has realistic fees and I can actually afford that. 

They sell as pet/breeders, don't advertise as meat because we will use the ones who don't sell for our own dinner table.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 8, 2012)

I'm seeing a common theme in your threads.  You really need a small pen in your pasture!    Just build one out of pallets and feed them in it.  Not stressful to them, and it gets the job done.  I personally wouldn't buy an animal I haven't seen in person.  If your buyer(s) is/are ok with buying them sight unseen, then good. But if not, sounds like you'll have to change something.


----------



## Remuda1 (May 8, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I'm seeing a common theme in your threads.  You really need a small pen in your pasture!    Just build one out of pallets and feed them in it.  Not stressful to them, and it gets the job done.  I personally wouldn't buy an animal I haven't seen in person.  If your buyer(s) is/are ok with buying them sight unseen, then good. But if not, sounds like you'll have to change something.


X2. Also, as a buyer I like to see what kind of conditions they've been living in and the condition of the rest of the flock. It would definitely affect my purchase decision if the rest of the flock looked sick or unhealthy. No need to take any unnecessary chance on bringing a bug home to your healthy flock. Some bugs will slip past even a diligent quarantine program....


----------



## secuono (May 8, 2012)

Well, two adults don't look all that great because I never finished shearing a ewe and the ram wasn't shorn fully by the previous owners. 
Nothing but open grass here, very little mud at all, so living conditions won't be an issue. 
It's raining now and I have to catch 20-25 Cichlids out of a very deep tank to sell tomorrow. No time to take pics of them just yet.
I do have a smaller paddock out of pallets, but it's too large to be chasing lambs in if they do decide to buy any. Lambs have never been apart from flock, they sometimes loose their heads when one gets confused as to how the fence works, lol. I don't feed them, so I'd have to chase them down and then toss em into a pen. We'll see...


----------



## secuono (May 8, 2012)

I found this page, but it does not show pictures of faults and disqualifications. If a lamb is black, but has white points and a blaze under chin to chest, is that allowed or not?
Why aren't pure white sheep allowed? That doesn't make sense.
http://www.lazyjvranch.com/babydoll_southdown_color_conformation.html


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 8, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> I found this page, but it does not show pictures of faults and disqualifications. If a lamb is black, but has white points and a blaze under chin to chest, is that allowed or not?
> Why aren't pure white sheep allowed? That doesn't make sense.
> http://www.lazyjvranch.com/babydoll_southdown_color_conformation.html


It looks like the white blaze would not be allowed, but you could always ask to double check.  White sheep are not allowed because they don't conform to breed standards. If they've got white fleece, they need the mousey colored points.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 8, 2012)

Personally, I've never seen a lamb born like the spotted one you have! lol He's very cool looking, though.

Edited to add (emphasis my own):


> 3. SPOTTED TWO TONED FLEECE WITH A SOLID SHADE OF
> BLACK ON FACES AND LEGS.
> On an otherwise solid white or solid black sheep  if it has only one
> contrasting colored spot in the wool that goes the length of the fiber  and
> ...


So therefore your lamb wouldn't be allowed to be registered.

As for the pure white sheep, they aren't allowed to be registered because part of the Southdown 'breed character' is having tan/mousey/dark legs and nose.


----------



## secuono (May 8, 2012)

Just more reason registration is pointless, all about looks and not functionality. 
My boy has no spots, he's pointed. And I must say, his wool is far more useful pointed than if he had spots. 
I just don't get it...eh. 
Anyway, charging my camera to get pics. Gotta try and shave the adults this weekend. Had no luck finding anyone who can shave them for me. 

How weak/frail is sheep skin? I nicked the one ewe way too easily, even with the hand shears, totally freaking me out. It's all too stressful for them to be able to finish shaving them in one go. :/


----------



## SheepGirl (May 8, 2012)

Our sheep are nicked by our shearers. They are just skin cuts, never too deep...and the lanolin that their skin produces helps to heal it really quickly. Plus they never seem bothered by it nor show signs of pain (ie teeth grinding).


----------



## secuono (May 8, 2012)

Scared the bananas outta me, she twitched and won't stay put if I pinch/nick her too often.  Had a purple polka dotted ewe for awhile, sprayed her with bluekote just to be safe.


----------



## secuono (May 8, 2012)

Here are some pics, tons more in my newest pictures thread!


----------



## SheepGirl (May 8, 2012)

I like that black ram in the center of your last pic...nice hocks and a great meaty butt!


----------



## secuono (May 8, 2012)

Lol, luckily, his tail is just a hair shorter than the brother's. Only way I can tell them apart.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 8, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Just more reason registration is pointless, all about looks and not functionality.


Well they have to have rules to get a uniform breed.  


And the lambs look great!


----------



## redtailgal (May 8, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I like that black ram in the center of your last pic...nice hocks and a great meaty butt!


OH.    WOW.

HAD to show that post to hubby.

Quick story........When hubby and I were first dating, we were driving by a farm with beef cattle and quarter horses.  Me being who I am, out of the blue exclaimed "GOSH !  Would you just LOOK at that BUTT!  It's DREAMY!"

Hubby got huffy with me, and was prepared to be jealous and offended until he realized that I was looking at a nice young colt.  

He's adjusted over the years, but still gets a little exasperated when I go checkin' out the butts.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 8, 2012)

haha redtailgal!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (May 10, 2012)

If you choose to not sell off the farm and market them thru pictures..that is fine..but I would also be aware some people may be "put out" by this and not do business with you. I ve always had buyers come to my place..and have been afforded the same when I was a buyer. I find my gut is pretty accurate, if I came along a situation which didnt feel right, Id avoid it..


----------



## secuono (May 11, 2012)

I think I'll keep them out of the pastures and just let them in the backyard where I put up a little pen for them to look at the lambs. But I won't allow any touching.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 11, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> I think I'll keep them out of the pastures and just let them in the backyard where I put up a little pen for them to look at the lambs. But I won't allow any touching.


You're not going to let them touch the lambs?  It's good for buyers to be able to put their hands on the animal to see things like teats, testicles, teeth, loin length/width, etc.  You may want to supply hand sanitizer, but they may want to actually put their hands on them.


----------



## secuono (May 11, 2012)

They are 2mo ram lambs not adult sheep. Everything but the testicles don't need touching. Guess I can pick up some sanitizer.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 11, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> They are 2mo ram lambs not adult sheep. Everything but the testicles don't need touching. Guess I can pick up some sanitizer.


Good luck finding a buyer.


----------



## secuono (May 11, 2012)

I bought my trio unseen. Only one ewe had a lamb for them. For me, they had 5 total. 

I think once you loose animals because of cross contamination you will understand where I am coming from and come off the high horse.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 11, 2012)

I agree with aggie. I would want to feel a lamb to see their condition, muscling, and to be able to look in their mouths, their eyelids, their noses, ears, feet, etc. I would want to check their general health. If you don't feel comfortable with people touching your lambs with their bare hands, by all means provide gloves.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 11, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> I bought my trio unseen. Only one ewe had a lamb for them. For me, they had 5 total.
> 
> I think once you loose animals because of cross contamination you will understand where I am coming from and come off the high horse.


I'm not on a high horse, and I'm sorry you feel that way.  You got very lucky with your trio.  I've seen many threads on here by new livestock owners who got screwed over because they didn't know they were supposed to put their hands on an animal before they bought it.  I'm not saying you're going to screw people over, and I'm not saying there's anything wrong with your animals.  If you find someone looking for pets, odds are they won't know to handle them either.  If you find someone looking for breeding stock, then they *should* want to put their hands on the animal.  

As long as proper precautions are taken (like booties over shoes), then your sheep will be fine.  I personally don't feel like a buyer should let people only look at the animals they'd like to buy, and I personally wouldn't buy an animal from a person who wouldn't let me touch the animal or see the whole flock, etc.  They're your animals and you can do whatever you like with them, of course.

You have a horse (or horses), right Secuono?  Here's another way to look at it. Would you ever buy a horse you couldn't ride, check teeth, check hooves, etc?


----------



## secuono (May 11, 2012)

I also bought my horses unseen and unchecked. They turned out wonderful w/o issues. 
I guess I trust people too much to be honest. 

They lady's kid came home from school sick, she won't be coming tomorrow. 
I'll get gloves or disinfectant Monday after work. Gives the lambs more time to wean.


----------



## Hank Billiams (Jan 25, 2013)

The first goat doe I purchased turned out to be what I'm thinking was a hermaphrodite, but could have been a been a wether.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 25, 2013)

Most good sheep sites say ( VISITORS ALWAYS WELCOME ), people who are proud of their stock and want to sell, always allow buyers to come out and see their operation., And inspect the livestock, Adults and young, when you do this it also has good effects such as repeat cutomers.


----------



## Rvrfshr (Feb 9, 2013)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I'm seeing a common theme in your threads.  You really need a small pen in your pasture!    Just build one out of pallets and feed them in it.  Not stressful to them, and it gets the job done.  I personally wouldn't buy an animal I haven't seen in person.  If your buyer(s) is/are ok with buying them sight unseen, then good. But if not, sounds like you'll have to change something.


Have to agree with this.  Would want to examine the feet, eyes, texture of the wool, energy level, overall general health that doesn't show up in pictures.

Performing due diligence will pay off in a healthy flock and no regrets.


----------

